# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Crete

## Psyche

You three have a strange ability, when you came in from your respective planes, you passed through the portals with ease. The makers are quite confused, and you are called before the council for a trial. 
You see all of the grand makers, including the one that first contacted you, Mr. Terran G. Soriss, who offered to sponsor you and speak up for you, so long as you will do "a few jobs for him while out and about." A question rings in all of your brains though: what is out and about?
You are called to your trial and Ms. Emily Granger, a pretty auburn-haired woman of roughly 26, petite and with a smirk that never leaves her face, asks: "Who is going to address the elephant in the room? No one? Well, than it falls to me. How did these people, these things not allowed here by any of the grand makers, get here? I think they have the power of sigil, and thus can resurrect our King." Immediately the room erupts in shouting, only the Grand Makers remaining calm. Peter, the Grand maker of Gold, eventually gets fed up, and, at the same time as Johnathin, yells "Silence," shutting the room up. Then Peter makes his proposal "Send them on their quest, and those of you who cite that we haven't enough magic as is will be unhappy. Don't Send them, and you who call for their ultimate empowerment in order to restore our wonderful king will be rioting. So I propose this, send them on their mission, give them what we must of normal gear, but nothing of magic, and let it be done."

What do you do? Post on the Out of character for any questions

----------


## Millstone85

The Grand Maker of Gold isn't the only one who tires of this kangaroo court.

"When you speak of giving us what you must of normal gear, would that be the restitution of the equipment you took from us? As a soldier, I have been taking great care of my armor, shield and weapons. It is a disgrace to see them thus robbed from me!"

The one who just spoke appears to be a genasi, though his body seems undecided on whether it belongs to the element of fire, air, water or earth. The stressful situation has exacerbated this trait, making him look like one of those flesh golems made from several different corpses, except the frontier between one patch of skin and another keeps shifting. This does nothing to give him a commanding presence, quite on the contrary.

----------


## Psyche

"Well my fine sir," says the Grand Maker of Fire, Theodore, " You know not of your mission, so until you know what you are getting yourself into, I would shut that shifting mouth of yours."

----------


## JNAProductions

"You kidnapped us, put us on a sham trial, and you expect us to just take it?" Okki says. She appears as a tall, lean woman, with fiery auburn hair. "Why should we listen to you?"

----------


## Millstone85

Maël, for that is the genasi's name, nods approvingly.

"And dare you not say that we should listen because you have us surrounded and bound. Prisoners have rights, or at least they do in civilized lands. I only take missions from my superior officers and all I will listen to now is answers to my questions. What is this place and why does it fear visitors so much?"

----------


## Psyche

You are quickly shooed out by a lady who seems to float inches above the ground, held up by angelic wings that seem as perfect compliments to her golden hair. The wind blows past you, and you are removed. The doors to the courtroom don't open to you again, and quaggoth guards take you to chambers, prepared specifically for you. What kind of chambers are they?

----------


## Millstone85

Maël's room is clean and almost spartan in its simplicity, which he likes, but the one bit of decoration brings a smile to his face. His chain mail, shield, longsword and light crossbow are all here, mounted on the walls!

His joy, however, is short lived. Another feat of powerful magic mocks him, as he discovers that his equipment actually floats in the air a few centimeters away from the walls and, more importantly, will not budge at all. It is as if the items are being held by chains that Maël can neither see nor touch.

----------


## JNAProductions

Okki's room is appointed with bright colors, with lots of comfortable pillows and rugs. While the room is pleasant to be in, she's still rather miffed at the whole situation.

----------


## Psyche

The next day you are met by the same lady who shooed you out. In a smooth voice, she tells you: "I apologize for last night's chaos, but we have been looking for those like you for 20 years. You see, 20 years ago our king disappeared, and we are all desperate to get him back. In case of such emergencies, the king gave us a ritual, along with a list of items, people, and events that we need to perform it. Among the list of people was three with the power of sigil, the city of doors, which too fell in the event of our great king's death and gave the power of doors (the power to enter our portals unhindered) to a select few . The list is in this book. I hope you find it in your heart to not hold it against us that we took you. Your training with a faction begins tomorrow. 
The book is a fine leather tome made out of what appears to be minotaur skin. Do you look inside?

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That text is really hard to read. Another color, mayhaps?


"..."

Okki is quiet for a few moments. "This book is bound in the skin of a once-sentient being. You're really not making a good case for yourself."

----------


## Psyche

"This minotaur skin came from the minotaur Monosies, who went on a murder spree within the fields surrounding our city, killing 64 people. My king snapped his neck after an easily won battle. You wish us to kill an innocent cow to provide skin for a book when the vile killer's hide serves just as well?"

----------


## Millstone85

Maël feels that he may have heard of this "Siggle" city before, and of it having a connection with minotaurs, but is not sure and prefers to remain as silent as the lizardfolk who has been sharing their predicament.

----------


## JNAProductions

She shakes her head. "I would much rather use plants-not harming a creature. And while I'm certain that, if you're telling the truth, the minotaur was vicious and had to be stopped, that's no reason to desecrate his body. Let his soul go to its just desserts."

----------


## Psyche

"True." She says "But I cannot change it. Read it if you wish, I will leave you to it."

----------


## Psyche

Do you want to read it?

----------


## JNAProductions

Okki looks to her companion. "I'm not touching something like that-made from the skin of a sentient being."

----------


## Millstone85

Maël gets out of his introspection. No, the City of Doors doesn't ring any bell after all.

What Maël does know is that lizardfolk have a reputation of using all materials available, including the corpses of their foes or even of their fallen friends, to craft all sorts of things. He turns to the one present in the room, hoping he will be less grossed out with the book than the woman and Maël himself are.

"So, hello, the name is Maël, or Private First Class Maël Stormsoul for future reference. I think I caught the lady's name earlier... Okki, was it? And what about you, my reptilian fellow?"

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

zushk looks at his new compatriots confused at their sudden hesitation, shrugs,  grabs the tome, and starts leafing through the pages, while slowly responding to mael. ¨I am zushk, I apologize for lack of an introduction, I was... occupied with current predicament¨

----------


## Millstone85

"That's quite understandable, Zushk. Our lives really took a sudden turn there. Magically transported to an unknown place full of very excited people talking of prophecies and royal necromancy, complete with a book made of a killer's skin. That has got to give someone pause."

----------


## Psyche

The book is filled with words in a strange language, but at the very end is two pages written in common in the most precise hand you have ever seen listing all you need for the ritual. And it is a lot:
(All save the first must be from sigil's children)
The Gauntlet of Bane, taken by force
A tooth from 3 beast lords, rightfully won
Breath from a frost dog, given willingly
A sword of vengeance
The blood of the channeler
A mercenary's commander, a shield given after being free
The apparatus
Shtrahd's blood
dawnbringer
Azalin's finger
A dead elder brain
Valaakith's blessing on a person of sigil
Essence of Limbo
The sword of a planetar, struck by a diva's mace and blessed by a solar
the signal tower's flesh
The Timeline rewind undone
The Lady's mask
Six's Coat
The greatest ultroloth's sword
A person of sigil, as an archdevil
Bel's sword
A page from mammon's ledger
The sword of Kas 
The crook of Rao
Fra'zz Urb'luu's staff
A curse from each of the elemental princes, with the blessings of their Prophets
The Broken Pieces of Myrkul's Censer
The broken Pieces of Bhaal's knife
Gruumsh's Eyepatch
A storm Orb from each of Arcadia's Masters
A tooth from each of tiamat's Head
A person of sigil blessed by a Blue greatwyrm and the primus at the same time
Bahaumut's tooth, ripped out by an archfiend
Mephistopiles' Blessing, given after his defeat
The wand of elysium's mistro and a weapon from each of the 12
The eye of the man who's skull adorns orcuses' wand, willingly given
The participation in the ritual of Valeska Drakov, Each of the former Grand Makers, Erasmus, Rudolph, Ivan Dyslina, Firan Zal'honan, The weathermay-Foxgrove sisters, Hazalin, A Rakasha, A red abishi, The queen of the seelie and unseelie fae

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

The more Zushk reads on,the worse he feels about the whole endeavor,while he doesn't understand the meaning of any of the Items,he starts to see the scope of the trails that await. ¨This is far worse than anticipated¨ he remarks. ¨ Do you recognise any of this?¨ he asks, turning the book in Maël and Okki´s direction.

*Spoiler*
Show

by the way by worse I mean in RP, this looks awesome to play

----------


## Millstone85

"I only recognize three names: Gruumsh, Tiamat and Bahamut, all of them gods. It is laughable to think that mere mortals like us could steal or bargain any of their possessions, especially a piece of clothing let alone body parts, and I would assume that the rest of the list is equally ridiculous. Plus, all this to resurrect one man? I respect kings but this is beyond hubris.

Maybe it is open to interpretation and we are actually tasked to acquire:
The eyepatch of a chosen of Gruumsh, who ritually half-blinded themself.A tooth from each of the five types of chromatic dragon.A tooth from any type of metallic dragon, removed by a fiendish warlock.
The chosen may not consider the eyepatch itself to be sacred, or nonetheless give it to us in exchange for a proper tribute. Dragons never stop growing, so they probably lose and grow new teeth often, meaning we need not necessarily face any of the chromatics. The last one is the most dangerous, and also the most damning unless we can find a corrupted metallic and a repentant warlock."

----------


## Psyche

Words drift up from the book:
"_You my good sir are quite wrong, the challenges written are quite real, and exactly as written. Only things of great power can rebirth things of great power. Do the list in order, and you will find quite enough strength to go on. You have more power than you realize_"
Out of the book comes a death dog.
Roll initiative. Death Dog: 18

----------


## Millstone85

Maël
Current state: poison resistance, _produce flame_, Amphibious
Initiative: 8 + 2 = 10

Note: Presently bereft of equipment.

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

14 IN

also no items

----------


## ziadentalcare

Very Knowledgefull and learning content.

Thanking You...

----------


## JNAProductions

Okki cusses, and fumbles for a spell. A spot of ice forms at the tips of her fingers, then shoots onto the dog.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

_Frostbite_, DC 13 Constitution save or take (1d6)[*1*] cold damage.
Also, on a failed save, disadvantage on their next attack roll.

I'll roll a flat d20 for the dog's save, and you can add their mods. (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Psyche

failure
Dog attacks zushk, missing once, hitting once. the attack deals 1d6+2(6) damage, and he succeeds on the saving throw against the deadly poison.

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

zushk tries to bite back, then ducks and sprints to safety, clutching his wounded arm

*Spoiler*
Show

hungry jaws bonus action (15 to hit, on a hit the dog takes 2 damage and zushk heals 3) then disengage action to further ahead in the room

----------


## Psyche

hit,
Mael, your turn

----------


## Millstone85

Maël moves towards the double-headed dog and tries to immobilize it in his arms.

*Spoiler*
Show

Attack action, with the attack converted into a grapple.
Strength (Athletics) check with proficiency: (1d20+4)[*6*]
To be contested by the dog's own Strength (Athletics) check, or Dexterity (Acrobatics) check.

----------


## Psyche

The dog won.

----------


## Millstone85

Maël stays in melee range of the dog, still hoping to keep its attacks focused on him.




> There isn't a fireplace, but there are decorative candlesticks you could use as a quarter staff.


"Throw me one of those candlesticks!"

----------


## Psyche

JNA, your turn.

----------


## JNAProductions

Seeing it being at least somewhat effective, Okki repeats.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

_Frostbite_ again!
(1d6)[*1*] cold damage, on a failed save. (1d20)[*6*] for the save.

Also, if the dog gets a good hit that would knock someone out, I'll _Silvery Barbs_ that attack roll, and grant advantage to Mael.

----------


## Psyche

Okay, dog attacks Mael twice, one hit, deals 5 damage. Saving throw? DC 12

----------


## Millstone85

Constitution saving throw, right? (1d20+5)[*15*]

Yes!

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

zushk runs over to one of the candlesticks, picks it up, and tries to throw it to mael 

7 lmao

*Spoiler*
Show

 I dont know how to use GITPs rolling system so im just rolling irl

----------


## Psyche

You fail at the throw and hit mael, dealing 1 damage.

----------


## Millstone85

Maël winces from the bite and the rough throw.
Current hit points: 7

Still, he picks up the candlestick and, wielding it with both hands, swings at the dog.
Attack roll: (1d20+4)[*20*]
On a hit: (1d8+2)[*9*] bludgeoning damage

----------


## Psyche

You hit. The dog is a bit wounded, you judge that after much more pummeling like this it will stop fighting you.

----------


## JNAProductions

Okki keeps going.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d6)[*6*] Cold Damage, on a failed save. (1d20)[*11*]

----------


## Psyche

the dog succeeds. it bites millstone and then zushik, dealing 7 to millstone and 3 to zushik, make your saving throw both of you, and I make death saves for millstone.

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

zushk winces at his awful throw, runs over, and tries to bite the dog 

*Spoiler*
Show

15 to hit, 4 dmg on hit

----------


## Millstone85

Thanks to Okki's _silvery barbs_, Maël's body once more brushes off the poisoning.

Constitution saving throw (2d20adv+5)[*17*]

----------


## Millstone85

*Spoiler*
Show

The previous post was out of turn.

Since there has been no further prompt, I assume it is now my turn proper.

Also, based on OoC conversation, it seems that Maël effectively got a nat20 death save.

Maël wakes up and springs to his feet. He gathers further resolve and attacks the beast again.

Action Surge: Maël is back to 10 HP.
attack roll: (1d20+4)[*21*]
on a hit: (1d8+2)[*4*] bludgeoning

----------


## Psyche

The dog dissapears into a puff of smoke.

----------


## JNAProductions

"We... Did it? I think?" Okki says.

----------


## Millstone85

"That voice from the book must have judged the fight settled. Whether that speaks of our prowess or shortcomings, I can only guess."

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

"Would guess shortcomings. It wants us to beat gods and we struggle with dogs."

----------


## Millstone85

> A small, copper-scaled dragon is drawn from the pages of the book. They sit near Okki, a contented look on their face.


"Er, Okki? What in the worlds... I mean, is this a friend of yours?"

----------


## JNAProductions

> Your familiar is not your own, the book turns into dust, and the spirit of the book posesses the little dragon, and in a voice far more suited to an ancient dragon of the copper variety, a voice of sophistication and command. "Shall we get on with it? Ask the Makers for training, tell them Mr. Lorchanis sent you."


"Apparently?" Okki says, her voice clearly unsure. "Are you Mr. Lorchanis? Or are you his speaker, or... I don't know."

----------


## Psyche

"I am mister Lorcanis." says the deep voice again. "And I his messenger" chirps a far less intimidating tone coming from the same mouth, but with far less presence. This voice you find fits the wyrmling far better than even the highest, softest tone the other mind can muster, for indeed, there are two minds in this body, and what they can do is far beyond you.

----------


## JNAProductions

Okki nods. "Lead the way, then."

----------


## Millstone85

"Well said, Okki.

Mr. Lorchanis, if you mean to give instructions to those who have seized control of our lives, I recommend that you do so in person. Or, well, in whatever portion of your person has made it to this place."

----------


## Psyche

"IT'S YOUR TASK, NOT MINE." Lorchanis booms. "If you wish to complete your mission, do as I say." "By the way," says the wyrmling's much lighter voice, showing it switched personality "I am Losmor."

----------


## Millstone85

"Well, I never imagined being a prophetized hero meant that everyone else got to slack off. At least you seem a good sort, Losmor."

Maël walks to the door that remained closed despite the noise of the fight. He tries the handle, half-expecting to find the door locked.

----------


## Psyche

Each of you three see a different thing written on the locked door
Okki, you see the symbols of the seelie and unseelie fae, intertwined with each other
Mael, you see a yin-yang
Zushk, you see the symbols of Hades and Elysium
The inscription below reads: "Swear by what you see that you are no liar."

----------


## JNAProductions

"I won't lie-I lie," Okki says.

----------


## Millstone85

"I, uh... I speak true when I can and lie when I must, for such is the balance of life."

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

"Lizardfolk do not lie" zushk says flatly

----------


## Psyche

The door opens and you walk into the maker's room freely. They seem to be expecting you, as all 420 are silent. The room is laid out like a circe, with a sort of reverse pyramid set up, with 3 demiplane portals on the bottom, 4 above that, 5 above that, etc. You can't see where the demiplanes lead to, but you guess that they are probably tailor-made inside to the preferences of those who have claimed them. The room is huge [It is essentially the senate room from Star Wars, just made of everyday material, and with the doorways in the back of the little platform, circle things leading into empty space.] Roll for investigation.

----------


## Millstone85

Maël realises too late that he is still holding a candlestick. He tries to save face by nonchalantly resting the improvised staff on his shoulder while he scans the roon.

Investigation: (1d20+0)[*6*]

----------


## Millstone85

> Everyone's heads' turn your way. After a few seconds of stunned silence, at last someone speaks up: "Why are you here?"


"We, ah... We were left in a room with a book that was supposed to detail our quest. Quite a few things happened after we started reading it. The most recent was the door, of that same room, giving us a riddle and then opening on this here assembly.

But I suppose our purpose is to present you the copper dragon Losmor, who channels the voice of a Mister Lorchanis. The latter wants you to have us begin our training."

----------


## Psyche

"Greetings Makers" the dragon booms in the greater voice. "Miss me?" 
The entire room looks around, confused, but the kirin twins look at him with a soul searching gaze. Then they speak up in unison: "What buisness has one of Draco's fine servants here? And who are those you brought along with you?"

----------


## Psyche

"I haven't the slightest. They guided me here, that is all I need to know. Do they really matter anyway?" Then the little voice cuts in: "Mael, Okapella, and Zushkimian, respectively." The little creature giggles a bit and snorts "Zushkimian."

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

Zushk pointedly ignores losmors provocation. "we are  the people who will resurrect your dead king" He says with as much poise as he can muster.

----------


## Psyche

"Oh, those who were born of sigil's fall?" Asks an old man near the top of the stadium. "Interesting. Well, go on your way about it then, we aren't stopping you."

----------

